# Good Deal On Emergency Kit



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Checked the Sellout.Woot.com tonight and found a Emergency Preparedness Kit for $9.99 + 5.00 s/h. Not a bad deal if you don't have something like this in your cars or trailers.

If you don't know about Woot.com then know this... deals last 1 day, or until sold out. Sellout.woot.com almost always sells out since its promoted on shopping.yahoo.com


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GOGEAR is a fully stocked daily Emergency Preparedness Kit. It comes pre-packed as an everyday use bag with over 1,000 cubic inches of cargo space. All of your pre-packed emergency items are neatly stored in the front pocket leaving you the larger main pocket available for your personal items. There is plenty of room for extra clothing, important documents and even your laptop computer. Use the backpack straps to easily sling GOGEAR onto your back and leave your hands free for other things. Clip the sturdy waist belt around you for a snug, comfortable hands-free fit. Or simply use the shoulder strap or handle for quick and easy carry. Fully loaded with emergency items, GOGEAR will become the cornerstone of your family's preparedness plan. Makes a great gift for family, friends, and business associates.

Always be Ready for an Emergency!

KeyFeatures Include
13-Pocket Daily Preparedness/Emergency Bag
Weather proof, multi-purpose carrying bag with reflective safety strip
Over 1000 cubic inches of storage
4 versatile carrying modes: shoulder strap, backpack straps, compression waist straps and top handle

First Aid
Sterile Gauze Pads 
Sterile Latex-free Bandages 
Hypoallergenic Medical Tape 
Antiseptic Towelettes 
First-aid Pamphlet

Water, Water Purification and Air Purification:
Water Bottle 
Paper Debris Mask

9 Function Multi-Tool:
Philips Head Screwdriver
Flat Head Screwdriver
Knife Blade
Can Opener
Bottle Opener
Tweezers
Saw
Ruler
Plier

Warmth and Weather Protection:
Emergency Foil Cover
Hooded Rain Poncho
Cloth Bandana

News and Light:
Flashlight/Radio/Emergency Siren with batteries
2 Additional Batteries

Miscellaneous:
Emergency Action Plan Card
Whistle 
Compass 
Pen 
Pencil 
Small Spiral Notepad

-------------

NOTE from ME: Looks like there is plenty of room in it to add the additonal stuff you may think you really need - at 1000 cubic inches -- thats allot...

Makes a great stocking stuffer...

add some duct tape - extra bandages - a cheap GPS and a .357 and you got yourself a good kit... LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was fast....

"Status: Sold Out"


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHEW!! That WAS fast!! Whatever you guys/gals do, don't forget to keep a flashlight in the car. I keep a small one in the car in my console, leave one by my bed at home and have one in the camper at all times. Even the small Maglight flashlights really put off a lot of light, when needed. It really came in handy, last Sunday night, when I arrived on the scene of a terrible accident at the same time as a college student. A tractor-trailer had gone down into a ravine and was 20' below and about 100' away from the road. The young college student used my flashlight to see how to get down to the rig and stayed with the lady truck driver until deputies/medics got there, keeping her calm.
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Darn, missed out.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

If woot.com has a good product they sell out fast. It's a fun site to watch. I picked up a preloaded computer for the kids for 199.00 including shipping.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Deals last a day or less, if they are having a Woot-Off they may last only minutes. Woot.com is one site I check very day, I've gotten several good deals on items. We've purchased several t-shirts from shirt.woot.com - some are bizarre but my son loves them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Deals last a day or less, if they are having a Woot-Off they may last only minutes. Woot.com is one site I check very day, I've gotten several good deals on items. We've purchased several t-shirts from shirt.woot.com - some are bizarre but my son loves them.


Seems like I need to check out their RSS support....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a pretty cool little kit, Steve.
Wish I'd read this earlier!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Started last night, Woot-off on Woot.com

Normally Woot sells one item per day, and when it sells out its done until the next day.

However what every woot junkie likes are Woot-Offs. Same deals, but one after the other until the woot-off is over.

Now what most of us woot junkies are looking for are two items they either end with or sneak in. In almost all cases when they go on sale the rush will crash their servers.

These items are the bag of cr__ crud yeah bag of crud or the famous screaming woot monkey.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i have been trying to checki each day now. the maybe i should look in to and learn how to use the RSS thing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Woot Off is over










I use a firefox extension called Woot Watcher that puts the daily woot in my status bar.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does Woot offer an RSS feed? Hey, what's an RSS feed anyway? 
To answer your first question, yes. Simply subscribe to http://www.woot.com/blog/rss.aspx in your RSS reader to receive updates of all of our new items and new blog posts. Your life will immediately, measurably improve in ways you never thought possible.

To answer your second question: if you don't know what RSS is, how'd you ask the first question? Never mind; RSS is a way to receive headlines and article links whenever your favorite blogs and news sites update their content. All the cool kids are using it. To join in, you need to download and install an RSS reader - download your choice from this handy guide and follow the installation instructions. Once that's rolling, subscribe to http://www.woot.com/blog/rss.aspx. You'll never miss a Woot again, unless you do something foolish like fall asleep.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wheres the handy RSS guide?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> wheres the handy RSS guide?


http://blogspace.com/rss/readers


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good tip to always "Be Prepared." (Hmm, where did I hear that phrase from my past......







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Good tip to always "Be Prepared." (Hmm, where did I hear that phrase from my past......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.....i think the girl scouts taught me.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Good tip to always "Be Prepared." (Hmm, where did I hear that phrase from my past......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.....i think the girl scouts taught me.....
[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good tip to always "Be Prepared." (Hmm, where did I hear that phrase from my past......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.....i think the girl scouts taught me.....
[/quote]









[/quote]
Isnt "Be Prepared" a scout motto???


----------

